# effective use



## CharlesPogi (May 28, 2003)

Has anyone here ever used "grappling" in an actual fight...if so, was it effective and how?


----------



## pesilat (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CharlesPogi _
> *Has anyone here ever used "grappling" in an actual fight...if so, was it effective and how? *



Depends on how you categorize "grappling" and an "actual" fight.

If, by "grappling," you mean "groundfighting" ... then the only times I've ever fought on the ground is when I was trying to restrain someone (as opposed to injure them and walk away). But that brings into play your definition of "actual" fight. Is it an "actual" fight if I'm not trying to hurt the guy?

If, however, by "grappling" you mean any form grabbing/locking/sweeping/throwing, then yes, I've used it in fights where I was restraining and where I was injuring.

Yes it was effective. But it's just another tool in the box. I didn't use *just* grappling. I used grappling in conjunction with striking (except in a few instances where I was looking purely for restraint ... then I didn't strike).

Mike


----------



## redfang (May 28, 2003)

Its been several years since I've been in actual fight, but a large majority of them involved some amount of grappling. At the time for me it was wrestling as that was my background.  Always in a real fight, I'm striking as well. Once, when it was three to one against me, biting came into play. Thats kind of a hold.  And when I had a wrestler shoot on me, I took hold of his hair and drove his face into the dirt.  In a real fight, use anything that works, appropriate to the threat level. (I probably won't try to maim someone in a typical altercation.  The stakes aren't usually that high.  When I got jumped by three guys, I used whatever I could, including the biting at one point and a motorcycle helmet with the chin strap tied as a weapon.)


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 28, 2003)

I've used some "grappling" in fights I've had, mainly choke holds. I try not to go down to the ground if at all possible, I prefer to stand up, just in case they have a friend. Oh yeah don't forget the weapons thing either, that's always a possibility. Anyways back to the subject, I've found choke holds and some other joint locks very effective in some situations. Especially if you don't want to inflict to much damage, you can use the control part of grappling as opposed to the breaking part of grappling, you know what I mean?

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## bob919 (May 30, 2003)

grappling can be effective although for me its usually agrab with one arm than an elbow one thing i find very effective is grabbing behin their head then driving an elbow into their face if someone comes back from this you should run(or try bringing their hEAD DOWN AND KNEEING THEIR FACE ) i find mixing grappling an striking very effective


----------



## yilisifu (May 30, 2003)

I have had occasion to use joint-twisting techniques as well as some leg throws from time to time.


----------



## J-kid (May 31, 2003)

Grappling is one of the best things for one on one fights.
You can take people down and bash them to bits.


----------



## Gaston (Jun 27, 2004)

If you are excluding tournament fights then it has been a few years since my last physical street fight.  For the last few years I have been able to evade my opponents attempt to initiate a fight by (mental grappling, less ego, more wit). But since you ask, I have found grappling to be highly effective when efficiently applied. 



The first one played out like this

My opponent: Sucker punched me in the jaw. 

Me: Hands up to block any more punches. 

My opponent: Front low tackle bare hug (my arms free). 

Me: Maintained standing position wrapped both arms around his waste and lifted him vertical.

My opponent: PUT ME DOWN AND FIGHT FAIR!!!  (LOL I kid you not).

Me: Applying excessive pressure to his stomach and threatening to Drop him on his head (I know very cliché) but it worked. He gave up and promised to avoid me in the future. As a crowd had gathered to hear his submission his ego held him to his own promise.





The second was during some free sparing that got *excessive*_._

Lets just say the match escalated (_we were young_)

Him Rear naked choke 

Me: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Hu? What happened? (I have been on both ends of the effectiveness of grappling) At the time all I knew was wrestling (few submissions _no chokes_) can you say introduction to Judo.



The third was during my bouncing days.  

My opponent (bar patron): Grabbed my shirt and drew his other hand back to strike. 

Me: Blocked the incoming punch and applied a cross arm lock immobilizing both hands. 

My opponent: Struggling to get free and failing says LET ME GO SO I CAN HIT YOU!!!  (LOL & again I kid you not)

Me: Verbal response chuckle & NO! followed with an explanation as to the two ways he could leave the bar (Yes! Those were his options.)

My opponent: Chose the less painful one.



I do recognizing that you need to be well rounded to keep from being caught off guard. With that said Grappling has on many occasions proven itself to be more than efficient.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

CharlesPogi said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever used "grappling" in an actual fight...if so, was it effective and how?


As a 3rd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do I used BJJ to spar with some of the TKD guys in my school and I kicked low to close the distance clinched with them and took them to the ground, theere they did not know what to do and I simply peformed an armbar, triangle on them. They were so used to using kicks I immobolized their strikes so they would be playing my game.


----------

